# Whats the best all around hunting boot??



## LongBow01 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am going to buy a new pair of hunting boots this year. So my question is if you could only buy one pair of hunting boots to use from the start of bow season all the way through the end of gun season what would you get?

I really like the looks of the dream seasons but after reading the reviews I dont think I will be buying those.....


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

Danner Pronghorn


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow only one reply thanks Turtle bug I'll checkem out.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 10, 2011)

That is a tough call, only one pair of boots for the entire season!  I usually wear three different pairs of boots during the season because when the season begins it can be 90 degrees and in January 20 degrees.  But if I could only have one pair of boots it would be these:

http://www.schnees.com/product/2712/boots-shoes

I would get the 10" height and wear extra socks when it was cold.


----------



## JimDraper (Aug 11, 2011)

I like my Bogs they are light and breathable for early season but throw on a good pair of wool socks and they keep my feet warm when the temps drop. Very comfortable and easy on the feet when doing a lot of walking.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Danner Pronghorn



.x2


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 11, 2011)

I personally don't like a heavy soled/lugged hunting boot that cakes mud and doesn't let me slip around so I believe LLBean did it best back in 1912 when they made the Maine hunting boot...

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/33172?feat=33171-ppxs&dds=y


its got the best of both worlds, rubber bottom with adequat tire tread sole, and the support/durability of the leather upper, and even with the goretex liner, I can still feel a limb under foot before I snap it.   And you can tolerate a good temperature range by varying your sock selection....

But if you do a lot of Stand hunting, especially in the later season, then I second the Schnees.  I have the Outfitter version 

http://www.schnees.com/product/2640/schnees-insulated-pac-boots

and its basically a heavier duty LLBean boot with a wool liner that will handle anything in the continental US...

I start out the season in my Bean boots and swap over to the schnees when the mercury drops....


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 16, 2011)

Gets a little wet where I hunt, so X2 on the Bogs. Muck Boots may be better, but the Bogs are way cheaper and I have no complaints with them at all.


----------



## ben300win (Aug 17, 2011)

Another vote for Danners. Also like the Lacrosse alpha burly. That might be my 2nd choice for an all around boot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 17, 2011)

I like a good pair of plain rubber boots for the hardware store! Black rubber boots!! There cheap and work great!


----------



## duckman18 (Sep 17, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> I like a good pair of plain rubber boots for the hardware store! Black rubber boots!! There cheap and work great!



i guess thats why you have them on in your avatar


----------



## Ready 2 Hunt (Oct 2, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> That is a tough call, only one pair of boots for the entire season!  I usually wear three different pairs of boots during the season because when the season begins it can be 90 degrees and in January 20 degrees.  But if I could only have one pair of boots it would be these:
> 
> http://www.schnees.com/product/2712/boots-shoes
> 
> I would get the 10" height and wear extra socks when it was cold.


love my schnees, little warm in early season, but the warmest most comfortable boot mid to end of season, hard to buy $200 boots you cant try on but it was worth the risk, I have the 13" Hunter II, but i like a taller boot


----------



## featherz17 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lacrosse alpha burly for me.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 3, 2011)

FX Jenkins said:


> I personally don't like a heavy soled/lugged hunting boot that cakes mud and doesn't let me slip around so I believe LLBean did it best back in 1912 when they made the Maine hunting boot...
> 
> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/33172?feat=33171-ppxs&dds=y
> 
> ...



This type boot. Cabela's sells a "guide" boot like this for around $60 and I love them.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Oct 3, 2011)

Meindl...sold by Cabelas.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 13, 2011)

I have alpha burleys and my under armour HAWs just arrivd about 30 minutes ago. Look good and feel good.


----------



## CreekChub (Nov 7, 2011)

Probably not the best but I am on my 5th season in a pair of
Skechers ankle boots. They are the most comfortable boots
I have ever worn and have held up better than some name 
brand hunting boots. Shoe stores would be hit or miss but
they have multiple styles on their website for about half 
price of what some of the big name brand boots are selling for.
If these ever play out I will buy another pair.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Nov 7, 2011)

love all my Rocky's


----------



## btt202 (Nov 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Danner Pronghorn



What she said !!!!!!!!!


----------



## one hogman (Nov 13, 2011)

For my $$$$ IRISH SETTERS!!!!!


----------



## hogman3 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Best boots*

Danner Pronghorn


----------

